# CHEAP MODS (03'Spec-V)



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

I just finished doing 2 very cheap mods that changed the look of my Spec-V. First I painted my stock 17'' wheels, then added a mach-1 front lip spoiler (VERY easy). These two mods cost me more time than money.


*FRONT-SIDE*










*REAR-SIDE*













:fluffy:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## hohmanb (Aug 13, 2006)

sweet ride man.
what did u do to the front grille? i've got an 04 spec v that i've been trying to find a new grille for but i keep coming up empty, any ideas where i can get something that looks as good as yours?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

his is an 03 it a diff grill than 04


looks good man whats next?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

NICE WHEELS PAINTING!!


----------



## SliDe_MobILe (Aug 30, 2006)

impressive on the wheel pait job...lol no seriously. i always turns out crappy when i use a spray can on anything !


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

that is one clean ride.. good job on blacking out all the shiny stuff.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

I like it would make a great daily driver


----------



## tristatesentra (Jul 16, 2007)

would that lip fit an 06 I just ordered it today one of the people in my car club has one on his 03 spev


----------

